# Gtogrills Interior Light package



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I just received my interior Led light package from Gtogrills.com, as soon as I put them in I'll take some pics. BTW I went with blue...









Here's a couple of pics...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting. I was considering replacing the courtesy lights with white LEDs. The blue looks cool, should be fun for shows. Did you notice any difference in brightness?


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes alot brighter that the regular bulbs.

Also Gtogrills packaged them nicely, labeled bulbs in sets of two's,

so you don't have to guess...


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you get bulbs for all the lights? I think I added it all up a couple months ago and it was like $300 to change out everything...too much for me even as much as I hate the green. I'd be interested to know how easy it is to install them especially the dash/gauge lights.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its probally easy as anything to do yourself. Just gotta take your time.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

yea I just don't really want to tear apart the whole dash to change out all the bulbs. I think that might keep me from taking on this project.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

The whole package was $45 and it covers all interior lights Door lights, Dome and map lights, Glove box, Console box, under the dash lights, Ignition light and also the trunk...

This prices doesn't include the Instrument Cluster, that's a separate deal altogether.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Zrocket said:


> The whole package was $45 and it covers all interior lights Door lights, Dome and map lights, Glove box, Console box, under the dash lights, Ignition light and also the trunk...
> 
> This prices doesn't include the Instrument Cluster, that's a separate deal altogether.


My biggest issue is the big ass green display on the radio and on the guage pod. I'd love to find the parts to swap them out with antoher color.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> My biggest issue is the big ass green display on the radio and on the guage pod. I'd love to find the parts to swap them out with antoher color.


I am with you completely...I can deal with the little window switches, etc. being green, but the dash and radio bothers me. I am pretty sure there is a package for that, but with a warrenty and too many other projects I'm trying not to look into it :willy::lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, that would be sweet to just have an illuminated gray for the gauges and radio. The green just doesn't fit.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

The instrument cluster yo can change by sending it in to Gtogrills and that service is $125.
Just tell them what color you want, they also can do the radio too.

GTOGrilles.com Reproduction Pontiac GTO SAP Grilles


----------

